# Catchy Cigar Shop names



## asmartbull

A buddy of mine is thinking of opening a cigar
shop in Maryland ( Ocean City) and he was brainstorming
names,,,I quickly thought of this board....He will be a NOOB here soon...
So, Any good advise/ suggestions on Names

I suggested a

Castro's 
Churchill's

Fire away.....


----------



## miken1967

How about:

Ocean City Cigars
Boardwalk Cigars - only works if he is on the boardwalk or close by
Cigars by the Sea?

off the top of my head.....you probably thought of these already


----------



## Surfer24

El Amor Puro
The Humidor
Perfección Del Puro

:tu


----------



## ktblunden

Surfer24 said:


> The Humidor


I like that one. Ocean City Cigars is a good suggestion too. What about "[Your Buddy's Name]'s Cigar Shop? It's simple and gives you that personal feeling.


----------



## zeebra

*Ocean City Puffs*
Fine Cigars

*The Ocean Club*
Fine Cigars

*Puff by the Ocean*
Fine Cigars​
Oh, I do credit card processing, so I can get him a terminal and everything and great rates! Tell him you gave me your CC MAW, so I'm returning the favor.


----------



## HydroRaven

The secret stash.


----------



## Jordan303

Pirate cigARRRRRRRRRRRs

...sorry


----------



## asmartbull

ktblunden said:


> I like that one. Ocean City Cigars is a good suggestion too. What about "[Your Buddy's Name]'s Cigar Shop? It's simple and gives you that personal feeling.


If he wants to be able to sell the business he wants it to be more generic


----------



## WhoDat

Ocean City Imports


----------



## Coop D

The smoke shop

we actually have a shop by me called The Humidor which I love going to


----------



## Zogg

here are the good and bad names of local (well sorta im about an hour from all but one of em) B&M's

Castro's
Good Times (more of a headshop)

Bad:
Un Dun (awesome store but i didnt even know they sold cigars till i got bored and went in thinking it was a chinese food place lol)

Puff the Magic: not only is the name kinda lame and gimmicky - the people there were total pricks to me


----------



## iride

O.C. Smoke
O.C. Cigar
Surf & Herf


----------



## lbiislander

Sea Gars


----------



## JTRAYNHAM

"The Smoke Screen"

"House of Herfs"

"leaf lounge"

"The Ashtray"


----------



## Surfer24

lbiislander said:


> Sea Gars


You just made me laugh out loud in the middle of class.
Im getting strange looks now.
ound:

Anyways, other names:
Nubbing It
Smokey Apparitions
Ring Gaged
The Smoke Stack


----------



## rob51461

lbiislander said:


> Sea Gars


How do you know about Sea Gars they are in Cape May county and my local B&M


----------



## Mr_mich

"The Cigar Den"
"Sea Side Cigars"

My favorite one thats in seattle is "The Tabbaco Patch"


----------



## lbiislander

Surfer24 said:


> You just made me laugh out loud in the middle of class.
> Im getting strange looks now.
> ound:


Stop reading Puff and pay attention!


----------



## rob51461

Crabbys Surf N Herf


----------



## Turtle

Depends what he's doing - if its just a shop, I'd choose a variety of the ones listed below (the humidor, Ocean City [x], etc), if he's going to have a lounge, I really like

LiT

Simple, sleek, easy to play with the letters to make it look good.


----------



## lbiislander

rob51461 said:


> How do you know about Sea Gars they are in Cape May county and my local B&M


I didn't know about it. I made it up. (Well, I made it up second)


----------



## Mr_mich

Turtle said:


> Depends what he's doing - if its just a shop, I'd choose a variety of the ones listed below (the humidor, Ocean City [x], etc), if he's going to have a lounge, I really like
> 
> LiT
> 
> Simple, sleek, easy to play with the letters to make it look good.


Yeah, there is a Cigar Lunge called Lit in a casiono around here they try really hard to cater to the snooty people. and charge rediculous prices for gars,

But it's a pretty cool name.


----------



## WhoDat

Also, what about this ---> Don "Friends Name/Nickname" Cigars Shop. I know it's kinda cliche, just a thought.


----------



## rob51461

You just made me laugh out loud in the middle of class.
Im getting strange looks now.
ound:

Good thing you werent drinking milkound:


----------



## perry7762

the smoke shack( actually have one around me but ended up being a place where they sell smokers for meat. ha who woulda thunk it!!)
the smokin seas
smokin of the ocean


----------



## gaaargh

Cigarzan


----------



## Surfer24

rob51461 said:


> Good thing you werent drinking milkound:


 If i was drinking milk, at least i would have had an excuse to leave 
:spit:


----------



## gaaargh

Where cigar you going?


----------



## miken1967

How about Blowin' Smoke ??


----------



## Zogg

miken1967 said:


> How about Blowin' Smoke ??


no cause that makes it seem like youre lying to them!


----------



## miken1967

OK then. How about Puff and Smoke?


----------



## Jordan303

When I think ocean I think water.

How about Smoke on the water? 

Or Sea smoke.


----------



## lbiislander

Jordan303 said:


> When I think ocean I think water.
> 
> How about Smoke on the water?
> 
> Or Sea smoke.


I'm likin' those. But I have no say in the decision.


----------



## Jordan303

right on. Be sure to let us know what hen ends up going with so we'll know where to stop by


----------



## asmartbull

So far some of the names that he is researching is

O.C. Imports
O.C. Tobacco
The Backroom
Harbor Tobacco
Harbor Imports
Harbor Cigars
Ligero's


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> So far some of the names that he is researching is
> 
> O.C. Imports
> O.C. Tobacco
> The Backroom
> Harbor Tobacco
> Harbor Imports
> Harbor Cigars
> Ligero's


and
Esplendidos


----------



## tpharkman

Depending on who he hires to staff the joint and if I was going to name it in honor of most of the infamous Puff avatars I would suggest:

Tits and Ash:thumb:


----------



## asmartbull

"Nice tight Ash"


----------



## Jordan303

I always wanted to see a cigar lounge called Speak Easy


----------



## marked

My B&M is called "Shades of Havana." I've always thought that was a cool name.


The Leaf. Simple and to the point.


----------



## Batista30

marked said:


> My B&M is called "Shades of Havana." I've always thought that was a cool name.
> 
> The Leaf. Simple and to the point.


To me, something that sounds classy and vintage and possibly reminiscent of the old ways of cigars would a good name. "Shades of Havana" fits the bill.


----------



## lbiislander

I think the name for a new business should attempt to be clear about what the biz is. While "The Leaf" may sound catchy to us BOTL's, a potentially new smoker may not realize what the store sells.


----------



## Batista30

lbiislander said:


> I think the name for a new business should attempt to be clear about what the biz is. While "The Leaf" may sound catchy to us BOTL's, a potentially new smoker may not realize what the store sells.


You're definitely right about this....however, what are the main ways a potential new smoker would go about finding a new cigar shop?
1. Online - keywords is keywords. Essentially you could call yourself anything as long as your keywords are relevant to the search.
2. Actually walking around looking for a B&M. In this case, underneath the name of the store, usually is a small description of what they sell.(Fine Tobacco Products, etc)
3. Asking someone which is in this case, makes the Name of the store irrelevant again.

However, I do believe the name of the B&M has to have some degree of relations to the product.


----------



## fuente~fuente

asmartbull said:


> So far some of the names that he is researching is
> 
> O.C. Imports
> *O.C. Tobacco*
> The Backroom
> *Harbor Tobacco*
> Harbor Imports
> *Harbor Cigars*
> Ligero's


I really like these...

When I think of "imports" in a small store, I'm thinking it may hold crappy "Made In China" nick-nacks. :dunno:

You know they're not going to have automobiles in there.


----------



## Lucastamiller

Removed for content


----------



## J Daly

The Toasted Foot


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Monica's Lewinsky?


----------



## Tabloid Snapper

We have one in SNOTSdale, AZ called "Owl Ear". Makes me think of White Owl Cigars that IMHO are crap.


----------

